# Training as protection form bullying?



## hetfield

Hi guys, I'm new here so I don't know if I'm posting this at the wrong category.. hopefully not. 

This is my problem. I'm not a big guy, I'm about 5'7 weighing around 170-175 pounds, depending on how active I am. For some reason, I've been in multiple situations where random guys (usually drunk) walk up to me and start talking shit or picking a fight, and all I want to do is grab a beer with my friends and NOT bother anyone. I was never agressive, and I never do anything to provoke this type of situation. Being a person who was bullied as a kid, this has affected me in many ways and is kinda ruining my social life. I usually keep my composure and stay calm, not wanting any trouble.. but I can tell many times that some punk choosed to pick on me 'cause I don't seem like a threat. Being a fan of comedy, I discovered Joe Rogan and his podcast, and that's how I got introduced to MMA.
I was blown away how confident and hard-working these guys and girls are. This is my question.. basically I want to be tougher, not to attack anyone, but to be more comfortable in those situations knowing I can defend myself. I don't have any prior fighting experience. Should I join a gym and what are the benefits of martial arts for a dude like me?

edit*
I'm from Europe, so I'm sorry if my english isn't good.


----------

